# Neuer PC geht immer wieder aus und an und aus und an



## flexx-k (27. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,

ich habe für ne Freundin von mir einen PC zusammengestellt hier mal eine Liste der Teile:

1 x Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3 P35 S775 FSB 1333MHz PCIe ATX
1 x Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 2.80GHz 1066MHz S775 3MB 45nm Box
1 x HDSA 250GB Samsung HD252HJ SpinPoint F1 16MB SATA2 
1 x 512MB Gainward GeForce 9800GT GDDR3 Dual DVI PCIe 
1 x Netzteil ATX Super Flower 400W Passiv 12V Vers. 2.2 
1 x DVDS Samsung SH-D163B/BEBE 16/48xschwarz bulk SATA 
1 x DVRA LG GH22NS30 SATA black bulk 
1 x 2x2048MB Kit G.Skill 1066MHz CL5 

Also, erst habe ich alles zusammengebaut. Dabei gabs keine Probleme, der CPU ging wunderbar rein, RAM keine Probleme und garnicht.

So *1. Versucht:*
Ich dürcke auf Power und er geht für 3 sek an. Dann geht er wieder aus, nach 4 Sek geht er wieder an, dann wieder aus und an und aus und an und aus. Dabei gibt er keinen Piepton von sich. Jedoch war ein leichtes schnell auf einanderfolgendes knacken zu hören.

So, ich habe dann alles wieder ausgebaut was ich nicht brauchte, Graka, Laufwerke, Gehäuselüfte etc.

*2. Versuch:*
Ich drücke auf power und wieder nur an und aus mit dem knacken.

RAM ausgebaut, keine Besserung. Dann erstmal Pause.

*3. Versuch* 
Mainboard ohne alles angeschlossen. Und? Es lief! Kein knacken!
CPU eingebaut, lief immernoch. Ins Gehäuse gesetzt, lief auch noch. RAM draufgesteckt - er ging wieder an und aus und an und aus und das knacken war wieder da.

RAM entfernt, keine Besserung.

Keine Teile wurden zu heiß und es gab auch keine komischen Gerüche.

*4. Versuch*
CPU und RAM entfernt. Keine Probleme geht an und bleibt an.
RAM rein. Keine Probleme

CPU rein. PC lief diesmal ca. 8 Sekunden dann ging er aus und dann wieder an und aus.

*CMOS habe ich geflasht aber ohne Effekt.*
*Achja ein anderes Netzteil habe ich auch probiert! (Schon beim 2. Versuch) Selber Fehler!*

*Jetzt meine Fragen:*

Ich denke nicht dass es am RAM liegt, oder?
Welche Teile kann ich mit welcher Begründung zurückschicken? Mainbaord? CPU? oder doch lieber beides?

Im internet habe ich von ähnlichen Problemen mit dem Board gelesen, dort ging der PC aber nach 2 Versuchen wieder an.

Ist echt doof, sie hatte sich so auf den PC gefreut und jetzt so ein Salat 

Grüße!


----------



## gamecop95 (28. Februar 2009)

flexx-k schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 1 x Netzteil ATX Super Flower 400W Passiv 12V Vers. 2.2



Es wird am NT liegen. höchstwahrscheinlich defekt oder es kann nicht die gewünschte Leistung liefern.
Auf jedenfall mal austauschen (kannst ja mal deins einbauen)

mfG gamecop95


----------



## flexx-k (28. Februar 2009)

Das Netzteil hatten wir schon ausgetauscht. Hat auch nichts gebracht...


----------



## gamecop95 (28. Februar 2009)

Mit welcher Einstellung läuft deine Festplatte? mit Sata 150 oder 300?

Es kann nähmlich sein das das die Festpallte auf Sata 150 Betrieb eingestellt ist und der SATA-Port am MOBO SATA 300 unterstüzt.

gamecop95


----------



## flexx-k (28. Februar 2009)

Nach den ersten Versuchen hatte ich keine Festplatte mehr angeschlossen...

Es kann nur am CPU, RAM, Mainboard oder Netzteil liegen.

Ich glaube ich fahre am Dienstag nochmal mit ersatz Netzteil und ersatz RAM zu ihr hin damit ich das beides 100%ig ausschließen kann.


----------



## alkirk (28. Februar 2009)

Guck mal bitte im Forum hier rum. Es gibt da ein Problem mit "an und aus" bei Gigabyte Boards. Das sind nicht die Komponeten, sondern das Board.  Hab das letztens erst gelesen glaub die Lösung war ein neues Bios update.


----------



## flexx-k (28. Februar 2009)

alkirk schrieb:


> Guck mal bitte im Forum hier rum. Es gibt da ein Problem mit "an und aus" bei Gigabyte Boards.


 
Ich suche schon seit Stunden im Internet, wenn du in etwa weißt wie das Thema heißt wäre ich dafür sehr dankbar! 

Ok bin jetzt auf der Gigabyte Seite gelandet mal schauen was es da so gibt...


----------



## mille25 (28. Februar 2009)

ich hatte selber genau das gleiche problem mit einem gigabyte p35-ds4
bei mir hat nur die reklamation gehofen

sry =/


----------



## flexx-k (28. Februar 2009)

Warum sry? Es ist mir schon eine *riesen* Hilfe, wenn die Reklamation bei dir geholfen hat.


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2009)

flexx-k schrieb:


> Das Netzteil hatten wir schon ausgetauscht.



Gegen was für eins?


----------



## flexx-k (28. Februar 2009)

Öhm, gegen so ein altes. Das ist aber auf jedenfall heil gewesen. Ich glaub das hatte 300 Watt.

Es waren ja eh nur 2 Teile angeschlossen, CPU und RAM.

Und eine Zeit lang lief das Board ja, erst ohne alles und nicht im Tower verbaut, dann mit CPU nicht im Tower verbaut und als ich das dann verbaut hab und den RAM drauf gesteckt hab ging der PC wieder an und aus.
Als ich den RAM wieder entfernt hatte das selbe. CPU raus auch das selbe...

Jetzt gibts ne Mitteilung an die Techniker da und dann wird das Mainboard  eingeschickt.

Mal sehn was noch so kommt...


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2009)

Investiere während das Board zur RMA ist mal in ein Netzteil, so ein Noname 400 W (mit so nen drolligen Namen auch noch) oder nen 300W aus der Steinzeit grillste früher oder später noch mehr an Hardware.


----------



## flexx-k (28. Februar 2009)

Naja das neue mit 400 Watt hatte ich auch neu bestellt, hab auch extra nicht das billigste genommen und geschaut, ob der Hersteller in der Netzteilliste hier auf dem Bord zu empfehlen ist.

Naja nach der Reklamation nochmal schauen.

Vielen Dank und grüße!!


----------

